# Just who are we deling with?



## xxtruthxx (12 Feb 2006)

I saw this artical and had to bring it to everyones attition. 
http://www.michaelyon-online.com/wp/little-girl.htm

Admin: Sorry if this is in the worng dept, and if it is unsuitable. 

Please read the story attached to the link and photo.


----------



## xxtruthxx (12 Feb 2006)

I'ed like to hear your opnions and thought. But dont turn this into a pissing match of any kind.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Feb 2006)

This appears to be one story that likely represents hundreds of untold ones about professional, compassionate soldiers that are doing a brutal thankless job in a god-awful common sense vacuum who will continue to serve a noble goal, despite being foisted into a non-viable situation.


----------



## blueboy (12 Feb 2006)

I'm with Zipper Head on this one. The media are often lead by their respective editors who appear to live by the addage of, "if if bleeds it leads". The concept of reporting in a balanced fashion is often foreign to the press. The media often use idiomatic expressions to expound upon their points...the most often used is Military Intelligence. I therefore in the spirit of fair play, offer the following expression, that being JOURNALISTIC INTEGRITY an often lost and foreign concept to the media.


----------

